

Django Advent 1.2 - idan
http://djangoadvent.com

======
zvikara
Hi Idan. I an happy to see this online after you showed as a quick preview
yesterday on Tel Aviv HN meetup. Keep up the good work.

------
grayprog
The site looks really professional and with nice touches, Idan. Jacob.

------
bho
looks like a well done site. i've bookmarked it!

